

Dockbox.io - Host websites in Dropbox using your domain - karlcoelho1
http://dockbox.io/

======
yRetsyM
I grow more weary of how many clones there are in this space, especially
considering how easy (and within character) it would be for drop box to flick
the switch themselves on this.

yet I yearn for increased innovation in this space. I'd love to see this
turnkey style hosting support php, databases and more...

~~~
captn3m0
This doesn't use dropbox to host content, just to share it with the hosting
service. Unless Dropbox pulls the plug on "shared folders", which I doubt, I
don't see such services going down.

------
jheriko
still not sure why we want to use dropbox to host a website... sure its a
little more convenient than a free host and ftp, but its a real stretch.

~~~
jbarrec
It's only useful for prototyping or testing code in my opinion. I would never
suggest hosting a live site on a service like this!

~~~
jheriko
i still don't get it... this is what my hard drive is for :P

just seems to me like making a mashup mess for its own sake, with little
regard to the spirit of the service provided by dropbox.

------
captn3m0
I'd like it if there was a Dropbox based Jekyll service. I could edit my file
on any platform, and the site gets rebuilt to html using jekyll (or any other
static-site-generator). This will make it as much powerful as GitHub pages,
but without the additional git overhead (I'm fine with git, but not everyone
is).

~~~
silverlight
Harp.io does this (although with Harp not Jekyll). Using it to build a little
web comic site[1]. Makes it easy for the author to upload new pages even
though they don't know how HTML/FTP work.

[1] [http://houseoforr.com](http://houseoforr.com)

~~~
taude
Harp.io lost me at: "Harp Platform would like access to all files and folders
in your Dropbox. This app will be able to read and modify everything."

I don't know much about DropBox API, but is there a way to limit access to
resource folders?

~~~
silverlight
Just create a free Dropbox account, use that one to sign up for Harp, and then
share the Harp site folder with your main account. It's a nice way to ensure
that Harp is sandboxed.

~~~
taude
This is a good idea. I probably don't even have to link it to my machine? But
wondering what I'd loose out on for ease of updating. Will try this later.

~~~
silverlight
Yeah you don't even have to link it. Just sign up, then link it via the Harp
site, then share it using the web interface.

You don't lose out on anything at all, I'm doing this very thing.

------
jbarrec
[http://www.brace.io](http://www.brace.io) offers this but also has a separate
staging environment which is very useful!

------
useragent
Isn't this the same as site44.com ?

~~~
alabut
Except it's free.

------
xerophtye
um... brace.io anyone?? They jsut sent me their free invite. Seems oretty cool
to me. Anyone know any reasons why this is better?

------
achairapart
What about HTTP Headers and cache-control?

------
quarterto
For a Linux user, you can already build such a system yourself quite trivially
by getting an VPS account, syncing the files using dropbox-cli, and then using
nginx on the synced folder.

(inb4 downvotes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224))

~~~
wwwarhawk
I was losing my mind as I read that, up until I clicked the link and realized
it was a well placed joke.

